# Kingdome, RV and SD DVR



## BC Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

My friends have a motorhome with a stationary Kingdome (I don't know the exact model). There are two cables from the Kingdome to the two DirecTV receivers. They are interested in changing to at least one DVR. 

I'm not familiar with DirecTV products. For SD would this be an R16 or R22?

I know the Kingdome won't do DirecTV HD so SD is the only option I see. I see two satellite inputs for these DVRs. Can a SWM work with a Kingdome or can they use the DVR in single tuner mode?

They don't want to change the Kingdome or run more cables. What's the best way to use a Kingdome with an SD DVR?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If the kingdome has two coax, it can be used just like an 18" round dish. Run the two coax into a 2x4 (or larger) multiswitch, then feed the receiver and dvr from the outputs. 

The r16 is the current sd dvr, they would not get an r22.

SWM could be used if the sd receiver is a d12, but they would have to do the install themselves, I don't think DirecTV would ever consider SWM for sd service. If they were to go SWM, they would need a separate swm8 which would then be hooked up just like a regular multiswitch (lines from the Kingdome to the inputs of the swm8).


----------



## BC Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

I use Dish Network so I'm not familiar with DirecTV hardware. I know just enough about DirecTV to be dangerous.  Sorry!

Ok, SWM is out of the picture. So is any HD because of the Kingdome. R16 would be the DVR model.

The Kingdome has two cables but one goes to the front receiver and the other to the rear bedroom receiver. I don't think I can get to both of them at the same place next to the proposed DVR location. I'll have to check to make sure though.

On Edit: I was wrong. Again. Both receivers are in the front of the motorhome so a multiswitch connected to both Kingdome cables should work, right? Then two cables to the R16 DVR and one to the existing receiver? I think this is getting easier than I thought.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

That sounds like it will work. as long as the multiswitch can access both polarizations from the kingdome at the same time (having the two connections) it should work. I'm not familiar with the kingdome, so am making an assumption that is how it works (just like a round dish), able to feed two receivers independently and simultaneously - thus both polarizations are available at the same time.


----------



## BC Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

For $11 I can buy a Zinwell 3x4 multi-switch on eBay, connect it to the existing receivers and the Kingdome and give it a try. If that works I'll look for an R16.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Once hooked up you want to set one of the receivers to a channel and leave it there, then tune through a bunch of channels on the other receiver and make sure they all work. That should confirm you are correctly getting both polarizations. There are also some test channels you can tune to to test that, just make sure you tune each receiver to a different test channel at the same time.


----------



## BC Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

The multi-switch arrived yesterday. I'll try it today I hope. I'll check lots of channels like you suggest. 

I also found on the King Controls website a schematic showing a user supplied switch for multiple receivers. (I should have done some more digging earlier). I hope the model my friend has works that way. I should know soon.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Look forward to your results.


----------



## BC Jim (Jul 27, 2007)

Everything looks good. All channels are received. DVR will arrive tomorrow.

My friend's King-Dome is the model shown in this schematic:

"www.kingcontrols.com/userfiles/file/9762%20Series%20DTV%20only,%202%20plus%20receiver.pdf"

The DVR will take two of the outputs and the second receiver the third. I wish I'd found this schematic earlier. 

This is a case where the King-Dome works great with DirecTV SD on the 101 satellite. It's not good for DirecTV HD or Dish Network HD dual tuner receivers though. Many RV owners aren't informed of these conditions.

Thanks for your help and patience!


----------



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a King-Dome 9702 in my motorhome (dual cable for two receivers). I have two Samsung Receivers (S70 & S303W). I located both receivers up front to be able to conveniently be able to connect both the RV Park Cable & the crankup OTA Jack Antenna. To get both receivers to that connection I had to install an A/B Switch to combine the RV Park Cable and OTA Jack antenna into one out put cable then that into a splitter to go to each OTA Antenna Input coax port of the receivers. That setup eliminated a a switch box that gave me a lot of grief.


----------

